# de plus belle



## munghina

Bonjour! Je ne comprends pas cette expression.
Voici la phrase:
"Le gros homme s'était redressé. Son souffle était court et il transpirait de plus belle."
Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire "de plus belle"? Pourriez-vous me donner un synonime?

Merci à tous,
munghina

*Note des modérateurs :* Pour la question hors sujet de l'accord de _belle_ et de l'origine de l'expression, voir le fil de plus belle / bel / beau - accord.


----------



## tie-break

Bonjour 

_Il transpirait encore plus fort _


----------



## Calamitintin

Cela signifie "à nouveau (encore)", et "plus fort", comme l'a dit tie-break.
Dans ta phrase, on pourrait remplacer de plus belle par : 
"Son souffle était court et il se remit à transpirer encore plus" (attention, l'emploi de "de plus belle" est beaucoup moins maladroit que ma formulation !)


----------



## Scurz

...ou aussi, synonyme de  "de nouveau".


----------



## Maître Capello

Calamitintin said:


> Cela signifie "à nouveau (encore)", et "plus fort", comme l'a dit tie-break.





Scurz said:


> ...ou aussi, synonyme de  "de nouveau".



La notion de _à/de nouveau_ est certes possible, mais seulement *en plus *du sens premier qui est _plus fort_. En d'autres termes, _de plus belle_ n'est *pas* un synonyme de _à/de nouveau_…


----------



## Scurz

Je ne suis pas d'accord...


----------



## Maître Capello

Scurz said:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord...


Mais encore ? Pourrais-tu étayer ton opinion ?


----------



## itka

Ben, moi, je suis d'accord avec Maître Capello 

"De plus belle" indique un renforcement et non une répétition de l'action, ou du moins comme il a été dit, si répétition il y a, on veut avant tout marquer le fait que le verbe est *plus fort* qu'avant.

_"Il pleut de plus belle".
"En entendant son explication, elle rit de plus belle".
"Je lui crie de ralentir, mais il accélère de plus belle". _


----------



## Le Païen

Et moi aussi; selon Le Petit Robert, "de nouveau et encore plus fort". *ET* est le mot essentiel ici.


----------



## Scurz

Maître Capello said:


> Mais encore ? Pourrais-tu étayer ton opinion ?



Petit exemple : "cet homme s'arreta sur son chemin pour regarder le ciel et repris de plus belle son chemin quelques instants apres"

Pour moi, "de plus belle" signifie bien dans mon exemple "de nouveau". Non ? Et je ne vois donc pas de renforcement dans l'action de cet homme. Apres, je n'ai surement pas raison sur le sens de cette expression.


----------



## Maître Capello

Scurz said:


> Petit exemple : « Cet homme s'arrêta sur son chemin pour regarder le ciel et reprit de plus belle son chemin quelques instants après. »


À mon sens, cette phrase ne serait possible que si l'homme en question est en train de courir pour une raison impérative qui ne souffre aucun délai et qu'il s'arrête quelques instants pour reprendre son souffle avant de reprendre sa course effrénée… Il doit impérativement y avoir une notion d'intensité liée à _de plus belle_.


----------



## LaurentK

Il y a bien _accroissement_ de l'intensité mais également celle de _reprise_ après une pause ou une interruption. À mon avis ça ne peut pas être le synonyme d'un "à nouveau" ignorant le "plus encore" mais une locution opérant la combinaison des deux, un _regain_: de l'encore _avec_ du plus.


----------



## Dynamite

munghina said:


> Son souffle était court et il transpirait de plus belle."


Bonjour,
Je ne vois pas comment on peut vérifier s'il y a eu pause puis reprise de transpiration !! ça semble peu probable. De plus l'emploi de l'imparfait suggère une continuité et donc le "de plus belle" dans ce cas est bien synonyme de "encore plus"

[…]


----------



## le Grand Soir

Bonsoir à tous,

Je viens de lire une construction de phrase à laquelle je ne suis pas accoutumé.  Elle se trouve dans un contexte d'une intervention par le Nouveau parti anticapitaliste à une réunion de la CGT à Nancy où le projet de loi Macron se discutait.  Le voilà:

"Si l'on ne contre pas ces politiques qui créent toujours plus de misère, ce sont le racisme, l'antisémitisme, l'islamophobie, la chasse aux Roms et la montée du FN qui *continueront de plus belle*."  

Je crois que ça veut dire que ce sont des désespoirs réactionnaires aussi bien que des forces du FN qui vont continuer à prendre le dessus.  Ai-je raison?


Je vous remercie d'avance,
le Grand Soir


----------



## plantin

*De plus belle* signifie "encore plus fort", "avec plus d'intensité", donc c'est bien le sens que vous lui donnez.


----------



## Roméo31

le Grand Soir said:


> Je crois que ça veut dire que ce sont des désespoirs réactionnaires aussi bien que des forces du FN qui vont continuer à prendre le dessus. Ai-je raison?


Non, navré : ce sont *le racisme, l'antisémitisme, l'islamophobie, la chasse aux Roms et la montée du FN *qui continueront de plus belle (= qui continueront à exister et même se renforceront).


----------



## le Grand Soir

Roméo31,

Le racisme, l'antisémitisme, l'islamophobie, la chasse aux Roms* étaient *les désespoirs dont j'ai parlé.

Merci de nouveau,
le Grand Soir


----------



## nicduf

Bonjour,

Dans les exemples donnés il me semble que se sont les verbes précédant "de plus belle" (reprendre,recommencer, se remettre...) qui donnent le sens de "de nouveau" et non "de plus belle" lui-même.
Quant à "transpirait de plus belle" l'analyse faite par "Dynamite" me semble fort juste.


----------



## jemiarias

salut tout le monde
je vois que la discussion date mais j'espere trouver une réponse a ma quête.
voila la situation dans laquelle je me suis retrouvée face a l'expression ''de plus belle'' : un ami à moi me parlait de sa journée disant qu'il mange à midi, il prend sa sieste et après il reprend le travail et là moi je lui ai répondu '' super comme ca tu peux reprendre de plus belle'' et c'est là qu'il m'a dit que l'usage de l'expression ''de plus belle'' ici n'avait pas de sens. j'avoue que je ne comprends pas.. quelqu'un pourrait m'aider? merci!!


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums ! 

Si vous ne travaillez pas avec *davantage d'ardeur* l'après-midi que le matin, votre ami a raison : _de plus belle_ ne convient pas. Comme il a été dit plus haut dans ce fil, _de plus belle_ signifie avant tout *plus fort*.


----------



## jemiarias

mon but etait de dire: "vous allez reprendre votre travail avec encore plus d'ntensité et d'ardeur"  (grace à la sieste qui regenerera tes forces) ce qui est vrai .. lui il me dit toujours que quand il ne prend pas sa sieste, il fait rien de toute l'après-midi ...


----------



## Maître Capello

jemiarias said:


> encore plus d'ntensité et d'ardeur


Vraiment « encore plus » ? Ne serait-ce pas plutôt « tout autant » ? Le matin, on est bien reposé car on a dormi toute la nuit. Faire une simple sieste à midi ne nous repose certainement pas davantage. En d'autres termes, je trouve comme votre ami que _de plus belle_ ne convient pas dans votre contexte.


----------



## jemiarias

Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse.


----------

